# Puppy Biting - Solved at Last!



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Got an 8 week old Irish Setter puppy. What a biter! Trying saying 'ow' - that excited her. Trying it in a deep growling voice - she growled back. Tried redirecting to toys/chews - she preferred flesh. She'd come up and launch at me - my arms were masses of bites (she'd draw blood) and bruises where her teeth pinched. Tried a 'Pet Corrector' - oh, that was fun. She kept trying to grab the spray! Tried bitter apple spray on my arms, clothers, feet. Think she liked the taste! Time out - didn't work. I was getting to my wits end. Even wore wellies in the house to protect my ankles! Absolutely nothing seemed to get through that we didn't want this behaviour and it hurt!

By 14 weeks I was reaching the end of my tether! 

I'm purposely trying to walk her with a flat collar (i.e. not using a training collar) and she's walking really well. But I did have a training collar left over from my last dog. It's slightly big, so even when pulled tight does not tighten round her neck, but makes a noise. I put this on with a long lead, and instructed my son/husband whoever was close to pull on it sharply if she went to bite me. Only had to wait a few seconds. Well! What a change! She tried to bite me twice, and twice she was pulled back. She then decided to sit for a stroke, and then went to play with her toys. Collar came off. It lasted all that evening and she was the nicest she'd been since I got her. Next day she got lively again, so collar on for a bit. Didn't even had to pull the lead - she raced around tossing her toys in the air but kept well away from us and didn't jump up or bite! 

When I take off the collar I leave it beside me, and now I just have to pick it up and show it to her if she forgets herself. It suddenly has seemed to click that we don't want her to jump up at us. 

Best thing was yesterday I waited with her outside a supermarket (socialising!), and a few people came over to stroke her. One comment was 'what a good pup - she doesn't jump up!' And no, I only had the flat collar on - dreaded training collar at home!

Just posting this as puppy biting can be very traumatic. I've had dogs before, but never experienced anything as bad as this. There is light at the end of the tunnel, you just have to find something to get it into their heads that this behaviour is wrong! Hope this might help someone.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

What do you mean by a training collar? Are you talking about a half check, since you say it doesn't tighten right up. Just out of interest I ask, as there seem to be many ways to stop a biting puppy.

My way has usually been to keep absolutely still so that I get boring and they go away. Of course, that is not really something you can do with young children about the place as they are not going to be still if bitten.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Yes, a half check. If I stood still she'd jump up and bit my legs!


----------

